

You don’t have to buy my loyalty …but you might have to pay a little for it. - McDiesel
https://medium.com/p/347ecdc1f02e

======
adrianmsmith
I do think that most people walk into jobs being motivated. The company
doesn't have to "motivate" people, they are already motivated. All they have
to do is not give the people reason to get demotivated. At least that's been
my experience.

